# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mendimet e mia per momentin :)

## Busy Girl

Po mendoja te hapja temen se paska arritur limitin  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
Vazhdim te mbare....

----------


## Marya

na ka ardhur nje rumun  per stazhe nje javor, punon nderkoh si shef ne nje vend tjeter, po ne kaudrin e nje formacioni eshte i detyruar te beje nje jave tek ne.

Opopo sa mend qe shet,  pa edukate , u drejtohet te gjitheve me ti ,madje kur shefi im shpjegon dicka ai kundershton pa pike takti duke e vene ne pozite kete shefin tim .
 I shkreti ky shefi im behet i kuq ne fytyre dhe e humbi toruar fare nga turpi sa qe harronte gjithcka dhe me pyeste mua 
 marie ku i kam syzet ,
 - ne maje te kokes i ke
 marye ku e kam kete , apo ate , 
po cfare gomari mendjemadh dhe fodull ky rumuni , eshte stazhier dhe na hiqet si shefj, mungese komplet takti dhe modestie, sme kane zene syte deri me sot

----------


## broken_smile

Mua me duken kot keto stazhet qe zgjasin kaq pak...me 1 jave s'te del koha as per t'u ambientuar...po s'qenka rasti i ketij mjekut...interniste je Marya?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> na ka ardhur nje rumun  per stazhe nje javor, punon nderkoh si shef ne nje vend tjeter, po ne kaudrin e nje formacioni eshte i detyruar te beje nje jave tek ne.
> 
> Opopo sa mend qe shet,  pa edukate , u drejtohet te gjitheve me ti ,madje kur shefi im shpjegon dicka ai kundershton pa pike takti duke e vene ne pozite kete shefin tim .
>  I shkreti ky shefi im behet i kuq ne fytyre dhe e humbi toruar fare nga turpi sa qe harronte gjithcka dhe me pyeste mua 
>  marie ku i kam syzet ,
>  - ne maje te kokes i ke
>  marye ku e kam kete , apo ate , 
> po cfare gomari mendjemadh dhe fodull ky rumuni , eshte stazhier dhe na hiqet si shefj, mungese komplet takti dhe modestie, sme kane zene syte deri me sot


Maro,

po rumun moj,...lol

cpret nga ai,

kokrra e cobanit  :shkelje syri: 

skane lon vjedhje dhe krim pa bo ne europe.

----------


## Busy Girl

Pffffff kur te fiksohet nje person dhe sa do qe mundohesh mos ta kujtosh aiii eshte akoma aty thelle ne mendimet e tua. Se kuptoj nuk dua te jete .....

----------


## Linda5

Jan bo meshkujt me gore se femrat,mazallah edhe pse ju thua mos fol per kte gje apo per ate gje,jo ore sju mbyllet e sju mbyllet goja ....ppffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Patriote,

*gore* do me thon *malo*k, ne sllavisht....lol

per c'malok e ke llafin, malok jugu apo veriu

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Patriote,
> 
> *gore* do me thon *malo*k, ne sllavisht....lol
> 
> per c'malok e ke llafin, malok jugu apo veriu


Po ja nga kto maloket qe rreshkasin pak si nga jugu  :ngerdheshje: 

Kto nga veriu,jan si me te bute,merem vesh kollaj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po ja nga kto maloket qe rreshkasin pak si nga jugu 
> 
> Kto nga veriu,jan si me te bute,merem vesh kollaj


Qenka malok nga zona e *koko*-s me duket,...lol

batalojoni hakmarrja  :ngerdheshje: 

qe i beri zbor enveri, nga gjeneral te burgu i lopve...lol

----------


## hot_prinz

_"Maybe I didn't treat you
Quite as good as I should have
Maybe I didn't love you
Quite as often as I could have
Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time..."_

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po mendoj me thirr princin per I kafe ne prishtine e me I kajt hallet ne mes vete  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Should I get the tickets or not??

----------


## Busy Girl

PO mendoj qe duhet ta mbyll per sot nuk nxe me truri

----------


## hot_prinz

> Po mendoj me thirr princin per I kafe ne prishtine e me I kajt hallet ne mes vete


Cfare halle ke Lexus?

----------


## Lexuesi_

hot eshte pak e vjeter s'ben per ty  :ngerdheshje:  hahahaha

----------


## hot_prinz

> PO mendoj qe duhet ta mbyll per sot nuk nxe me truri


Buse, kujdes se po t'kputen pullat.  :Gjumash:

----------


## hot_prinz

> hot eshte pak e vjeter s'ben per ty  hahahaha



Lexus, 
femra eshte si vera, sa me e vjeter...  :ngerdheshje: 

Lexus, t'vraft kjo goca, ho.

----------


## Busy Girl

Pa merak hot kam kanatiere posht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

femra eshte nje mashkull i humbur.... - tha Aristoteli
jo more ditezi, femrat kur nuk dashurojne e kane gjakun e ftohte si avokatet pleq... - ja ktheu xha Balzaku...

----------


## Busy Girl

Te shkoj te fleee :i ngrysur:  po si heret eshte

----------

